# المساعد فى معلومات عن dcs



## ahmed shahean (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتة 
ياجماعة ان محتاج كتب كويسة او كورسات فى dcs ومش عارف ابدا منين
يارت الافادة


----------



## احمد البسيونى (18 مايو 2009)

يوجد فى منتدى الالكترونيات شرح باللغة العربية للموضوع فى مشاركة لى


----------

